# Help name this cutie!!



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Would you be interested in a different name here for you GR puppy?
Zolahtah
It's gold in Russian.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, ah I couldn't see myself yelling that. LOL thanks anyhow. Normal names are good though LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Morgan, Monty, Tucker, Finnie, Teddy, Boomer, Bailey, Sunny, Beamer, Liam

Cute pup


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I almost think you should still call him Chance-he's your second chance at getting a new Golden. Just a thought.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I went to school /college in Moscow, a friend / classmate on a recent visit to the U.S. upon meeting Nugget said "Zolahtah" 
I just spoke to her a few minutes before I read this thread. It popped into my head. Interesrting timing, Huh!?...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bentley, Jordan,Chase, Bosco, Kolbee,Tug, Cooper


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> I almost think you should still call him Chance-he's your second chance at getting a new Golden. Just a thought.


Well Toby's new name was gonna be Chance because i would have been his second Chance for a home. That's what we were gonna call him. I love the name but this puppy isn't a Chance. You know what I mean? Thank you anyhow for your thought into it and your suggestion.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Bentley, Jordan,Chase, Bosco, Kolbee,Tug, Cooper


Hmmmmm I like Bosco! Seven would be good also.

But I'm thinking, Since it's Lexis Mom, an American Idol star name would be better!

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, I just thought of another one! Soda! (I'm going for the whole Sienfeld thing)


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

He's adorable! Congrats! He looks like a Cooper to me. Well, now he's a Mini-Cooper.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

My grandfather had a smart golden retriever named "Bogie" I always liked the name. It is also Mardi Gras, you could slect a golden name with that as a runner. The colors of Mardi Gras are Purple, Green, and Ahhh!... lets see here? Oh, yeah! Duh 'ol me! GOLD. Canjun, Blues, Quarter, "Below-Sea-Level," Jazz, Brass, Peanut, Up-Chuck, Parade. Jughead. Beads, Topless, I better stop before I get into trouble.
I would like to stay on Joe's good side!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

our runner up names for Vinny were Reggie and Reno.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

He's very darling! I especially like the second picture. I always thought if I ever got a male golden (we've never had a male dog), I would name him *Brinkley* after the golden in the movie "You've Got Mail". BTW: one of my favorite movies. I love Tom Hanks! So I vote for *BRINKLEY*.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

One of my favorite boy dog names is "Drummer"


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He's cute! I like Midas  Someone suggested that in another thread--I'm surprised more goldens aren't named that!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

If I had chosen a boy, I think I would have called him Mitch. I looked at your beautiful little pup and the name Neelie popped out. Maybe you'd want to honor the golden's love for paper products and name him Charmin or Bounty.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Molly's Mom said:


> If I had chosen a boy, I think I would have called him Mitch. I looked at your beautiful little pup and the name Neelie popped out. Maybe you'd want to honor the golden's love for paper products and name him Charmin or Bounty.


How true-we should really change Coach and Oakley's names to Bounty, Puffs Plus or Charmin-they have both been crazy over tissues, etc. the last couple of weeks!!! To get back to names-I love Boomer, Duffy, Copper and Seamus. I guess it's the Irish in me!!! Oh, and how about Molson or Guiness?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> I almost think you should still call him Chance-he's your second chance at getting a new Golden. Just a thought.


:lol: I already suggested that, but she shot me down....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Personally, I like Crap Bag.....but what do I know.....

How's he do with Lexie (the neighbors golden) and Hooch?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie thinks she is the mommy. It's cute. He lays there and she just baths him. Hooch, well he's adjusting. He's so used to be my little puppy. LOL he's now 130 lbs. LOL He does very well though. I'm not as good as mary about being able to get them all together in one shot. I usually lose one or 2 while waiting lol I'll keep trying.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations on the new pup! He's adorable!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

beautiful eyes! name him summer!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cute puppy. My daughter has is a disney freak so she's been thinking that if we have to get a boy next time it should be Aladdin (laddie), Tigger, she has a few others but I can't find her list.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Personally, I like Crap Bag.....but what do I know.....
> 
> How's he do with Lexie (the neighbors golden) and Hooch?


Yeah and you could just call him CB for short--


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

We have been calling him crap bag aka Cee Bee LOL if i'm not careful this is gonna stick with him LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> We have been calling him crap bag aka Cee Bee LOL if i'm not careful this is gonna stick with him LOL


I think you found his name....lol...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Turner
Tracker
Tanner
Striker
Ace
Shotgun
Wingman
Cowboy
Duke
Tango
Dash
Truman
River
Dutch
Sport
Buddy
Blake
Taner

Cute pup!

-Stephanie & Quiz

-Stephanie


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> With everything going on in my life lately, I wasn't able to make the trip up to Michigan to get Toby. This broke my heart. My husband, being the great one he is, decided to purchase this puppy for me. He's adorable. He's 7 weeks old and needs a name. Any ideas?
> 
> So far, he's been Crap Bag LOL i don't think that's a good name but he seems to live up to it.
> 
> Here he is in the snow today. We got another 4 inches today. I'm so ready for summer.


Crap Bag.....that's what I call hubby when we go for walks......but I bet you can come up with something a little better than that...LOL....I'm with you on the snow.......My pup turns into a raving lunatic in the snow...


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations! He's a cutie!
How about Shakespeare (Shake), Goldie, or Sunny?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Orville
Connor
Caleb
Wolfe
Darwin
Berke
Bastien
Bowie
Melvin
Bentley
Royce
Koda
Bo
Duke
Cooter
Amos
Andy
Homer
Bart
Seymore
Sideshow Bob...lol 
Aden
Hamlin
Hackett
Keegan
Lennon
Nevan
Keenan
Beacon
Cyrus
Pyro
Winston
Barney
Buddy
Max
Rusty
Rocky
Sparky
Shelby
Bandit
Fido
Flapjack
Dasher
Valentino
Wilbur



Lemme know if you want more...lol


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Cute puppy.
I like Midas. I also like Bounty (for the paper towel reason, but I really think that would be a great name).
What about Crapper...uh, I mean, Cooper? 

Congrats on the new puppy


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow is he cute! Names huh?
'Janus' after the Greek god. It means Good Beginnings
'Apollo' God of Sun, Truth, Music, Healing
"Sol' roman/latin for sun
or there is always Buck, Howie, Jack,Rudy, Boomer,Billy, George, Tommy,Macka, Micky, How are you going to choose??????


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Tsunami it is.................


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

He is so cute, to me he looks like* Tarro *


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Awww! He is sooo cute! I am so happy for you! I look forward to pictures, pictures, pictures! Don't have any great name suggestions though.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I still can't figure it out but i'm sure i will soon. I'm thinking Casey, or Copper. Not sure yet. I do like Midas and I do like alot of the other suggestions. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------



## ourpuppy07 (Dec 19, 2006)

I love the name Chase....let us know what you decide on!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I just told my husband all the suggestions. He thinks crap bag is appropriate or Cee Bee. Poor doggie...... he's gonna get a complex. LOL


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, it's not my dog, so it's not up to me, but of all of the names suggested, I like Cooper & Seamus. They both seem to fit. CB is cute, but as a nickname? Kinda like Bailey's nickname at times is Bailey, Banks & Piddle, from when that's all she did. Not sure the jewelry store would be amused, but it fit! 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

My vote is "Donnelly". I ran across this name a few days ago and thought it would make a great name for a GR.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I just told my husband all the suggestions. He thinks crap bag is appropriate or Cee Bee. Poor doggie...... he's gonna get a complex. LOL


Cee Bee is great! When Barrington came to live with us, he called himself "BD," which stood for "Bad Dog." Someone had called him that during his first few months. So, we used that nickname for a while, and then he was given many other nicknames, so our use of "BD" kinda faded away. It never was an accurate name for him, anyway.

I still like *Nugget*. And *Midas*. And *Copper*. I guess if you're looking at descriptive names like Midas and particularly Copper, the best choice will depend on his coat color.

Congratulations on your new puppy. He is a cutie!


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the name Remington that would be good for a hunting dog anyway1


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW! I totally missed this thread and didn't even know you got a new pup, Lisa. Congrats! 

As far as names go, I have a friend who named his St. Bernard: Roscoe...after Roscoe P. Coletrain from Dukes of hazaard....just a thought.


----------

